
With RAISE Act, Congress Paves Way for Private Secondary Markets - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/20/with-raise-act-congress-paves-way-for-private-secondary-markets/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
pcl
Has anyone read up enough on this to understand how this compares to the IPO
process before Sarbanes-Oxley [1] etc.? The article says that the purchaser
must be an accredited investor. Additionally, it says that the "RAISE Act also
specifies disclosure requirements for these transactions."

I wonder how close these disclosure requirements are to the disclosure
requirements of 15 years ago. Are we basically seeing Sarbanes-Oxley being
reverted here?

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarbanes%E2%80%93Oxley_Act](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarbanes%E2%80%93Oxley_Act)

------
cowardlydragon
Sooooo... Another insider trading channel for banks? Or the banks have total
control over the market?

Nothing like this gets passed without the plutobanks being in total control of
the profits.

------
spencera
I'm probably not educated enough to say something like this, but "Included
within the FAST Act is a section, the Reforming Access for Investments in
Startup Enterprises (“RAISE”) Act" is something I hate about how laws get
passed.

It feels so strange that Acts can involve completely unrelated regulations.

